# Camping spots near a- basin



## looouis1971 (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good stealth camping spots around a-basin?


----------



## thayes (Aug 25, 2006)

I think you can camp in a basins upper lots for free up to seven days. Or there is camping to be had up towards Montezuma I hear.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

You can camp in Basins upper lot for a few days. There's quite a few RV's and vans up there now. If you want a bit more privacy, and have a high clearance vehicle, there is a area on your way to Basin from Dillon on the left hand side of the pass. If you look closely there is a "road" off the pass, once you get a few yards back there are a couple of "roads" to take with obvious spots. There is some decent sites off Montezuma road as stated above that are obvious.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

another possibility is frey gulch, across from keystone.


----------

